# Location iPhone 6 FNAC



## falemaster (15 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour , 
A la *recherche d'un bon plan pour acheter au meilleur prix le nouvel iPhone 6* j'épluche en ce moment toutes les offres possibles pour obtenir l'appareil sans trop me saigner . 

Bon comme d'habitude je n'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur chez les opérateur avec leurs offres (arnaques) de changement de mobile sous conditions de réengagement . J'ai un forfait b&You et j'en suis très content donc aucune raison pour moi de m'engager ailleurs... 

Donc au départ j'ai pensé l'*acheter en dollars aux USA*, mais avec le cours $/ actuel , l'effort et l'attente qu'un ami me l'envoi des US,* je suis pas hyper emballé , meme si ça peut faire gagner presque 200* en fonction des versions Gb , sachant également que sur le 6 il n'y aura pas de problème de compatibilité de fréquence LTE entre les US et la France . 

Puis j'ai vu passé un article sur iGen au sujet d'un *programme de location d'iPhone 6 a la Fnac*. 
Comme la FNAC n'en parle quasiment pas sur son  site je suis allé en boutique et j*e crois que j'ai été conquis , mais je souhaitais avoir votre avis . *

Donc en gros, pour *un iPhone 6 64gb* la fnac propose une offre de location (LOA) sur une durée de 24 mois a 34,22 avec la possibilité de changer pour un nouvel iPhone au bout de 13 mois (avec réengagement de 24 mois ) . Au bout de 24 mois on peut soit lever l'option d'achat a 175 soit restituer l'iPhone . 

_Soit 34,22 x 24 = *821,28 TTC* + 175(OA) = 996,28 _

_Au lieu de *819* TTC sur l'AppleStore_ 

Enfin ce qui est intéressant , *c'est qu'a ce prix la FNAC garantie anne , Casse , perte et Vol *(donc mieux que l'AppleCare+)   de l'iPhone sur toute la durée de la location soit 24 mois .

Je note *deux gros défauts de cette offre : 
-Engagement de 24 mois obligatoire 
-Prix pour lever l'option d'achat 
-Pas d'iPhone 128 Go 
*
*Donc voila je suis assez tenté par cette offre de la FNAC et je voulais avoir l'avis d'autres acheteurs eclairés sur la question . *


Connaissez vous un autre bon plan ? 

Cordialement ,


----------



## adixya (15 Septembre 2014)

Je crois que si tu lis les conditions générales tu verras que si l'iPhone est abimé (mais non cassé), tu auras l'obligation d'exercer l'option d'achat et donc de payer 175 euros de plus que prévu si tu avais eu l'intention de le rendre.

A contrario, tu peux changer de téléphone après un an si tu te réengages pour 24 mois.
En fait si tu adhères au fait de ne plus jamais partir de la FNAC et que tu prends super soin de ton iphone ça peut être intéressant. Tout le problème est d'éviter de payer l'option d'achat, évidemment...

Quant à l'assurance vol et casse, euh à mon avis la FNAC sera beaucoup plus tatillonne qu'apple pour faire fonctionner la garantie. Il faut bien lire toutes les exclusions en petits caractères dans le contrat. Ils vont tout faire pour éviter de payer un vol ou une casse... Et crois moi les assureurs sont forts à ce petit jeu.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

Il faut quand même faire attention a cette offre de location , surtout en cas de casse perte ou vol


----------



## falemaster (19 Septembre 2014)

Je suis retourne ce matin a la FNAC . 
Le vendeur est revenu sur ce qu'il m'affirmait la semaine derniere , l'assurance perte , casse et vol n'est pas incluse . Du coup l'offre n'est plus si interressante ...


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

Ah c'est si ça avait été inclu que ça aurait été étonnant...


----------



## greenhoouse (21 Septembre 2014)

Attention oui au petit caractère des assurances de la Fnac,orange,... C'est souvent vraiment la galère 
Autant ce munir d'un bon Apple care


----------

